
Unfundable Slack bots - bertrandom
http://medium.com/@bertrandom/unfundable-slack-bots-9369a75fdd
======
Nadya
You know... I'm glad I clicked this by _accident_. The title is unintriguing
but the technical details are nice. Oddly enough, I wanted to do exactly this
for some of my favorite shows and now I have a nice step-by-step guide on how
to do it! I'll look into if there is a better way to display the subtitles,
seeing as it is such a drastic drop in quality after they have been added.

For those who don't misclick as often as I, it is a blog about converting a TV
shows script into gifs of the scene which contains the dialogue. Allowing them
to be searched. The author does this to create a searchable gif database of
Seinfeld quotes.

~~~
calbear81
I feel the same way, I thought it was an analysis of why Slack Bots were not a
business model that could receive VC funding.

~~~
jschwartzi
I was afraid it would be that kind of article, but I'm glad it wasn't.

------
kordless
I wrote a Slack bot that runs images through the Google Vision API and then
chats back what it found. Fund that!

~~~
Aeolun
Link or it didn't happen!

~~~
kordless
I'll get it public this weekend!

------
AndyNemmity
Really fun read, didn't expect it to be so interesting and technically cool.
And I beat the estimated reading time, so there's that.

